# Racks For Atvs



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Am going to buy a new quad this spring(660 Yamaha or Polaris 700)and have been trying to get info on a rack that will carry my portable shanty(Trap Pro) on the back and my auger on the front.Went to Ryans Racks and they make them but they are an angled affair that looks like you would'nt be able to pull a cargo sled behind the quad.Anyone else know of other racks out there that would fit the bill for what I need........Thanks.....Gary


----------



## dzag23 (Jun 30, 2004)

Try this link for the auger holder. This is what we use on our polaris sportsman 500. As for the rack for the trap, i know they make one for the arctic cat snowmobiles but haven't seen one for the quads. might want to check arctic cats website.
-dave
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jhtml?id=0016932521154a&navAction=push&navCount=1&indexId=cat20196&podId=0016932&catalogCode=XE&parentId=cat20196&parentType=index&rid=&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fcatalog%2Fitem-link.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166&hasJS=true


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks Dave I appreciate it......


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

check out www.mooseutilities.com real good site excellent racks not seeing one for a trap im going to build one myself that will allow one on the rack and one in tow. then mount the trappers trunk shown here: http://mooseutilities.com/gearProductSummary.jsp?pageid=188&action=Q&category_title=Trunks&category_id=148&product_group_id=440&parent_title=&parent_id=&product_name=TRAPPER%20FRONT%20STORAGE%20TRUNK&rank=100 on front with auger mounts on top of that or straddling it.


----------

